

Are There Native Advertisments in Hacker News? - gguo

I just saw a link to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.drchrono.com&#x2F;jobs&#x2F; posted as #16 on the front page. It did not have any upvotes shown, nor any comments. Is this a native advertisement?<p>&quot;16. iOS and Django hackers needed, change healthcare with drchrono (drchrono.com)&quot;
======
dang
I'm not sure what you mean by "native advertisement", but YC-funded startups
are allowed to post jobs (see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs](https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs) and the
explanation at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)).
These go into a queue and one appears on the front page at a time, starting
around #6 and falling in rank over about 3 hours.

------
thepoet
YC startups have this privilege/boost for job posts

